# Looking for a Hot Pink or Fuchsia Rhinestone supplier



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can purchase bulk or wholesale (250-500 Gross) Hot Pink or Fuchsia Korean hot fix rhinestones. I currently buy a pink from Shine Art and Nova but that color is more of a rosy color pink and I'm looking for something brighter. I've looked on the web but most pinks are the same that I am using. Is there such thing as a hot pink or fuchsia Korean rhinestone?????


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi! If you go to www.jubileerhinestones.com and go to the economy stones section, she has them. I bought them and I think they're pretty even if they are economy stones. She sells them in 10 gross packs but I bet if you asked her, she may be able to get larger quantities. Also, if you bought a small pack, you could test them and see if you like them first.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Swarovski has a fuchsia. I've used it and like the color a lot. 
I buy mine from http://www.rhinestoneguy.com


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Thanks for the info but I am really looking for a Korean cut rhinestone. The Chinese or Economy rhinestone doesn't seem to have the defined facet cuts that I am looking for and the Swarovski rhinestone is a beautiful rhinestone but not the price range that I am looking for.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I think I remember in another post somewhere (I can't seem to find it right now), but I read that Slick had found the Fushia stones. You might check with her. I know she sells the stones and designs on her website.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

BlingItOn said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase bulk or wholesale (250-500 Gross) Hot Pink or Fuchsia Korean hot fix rhinestones. I currently buy a pink from Shine Art and Nova but that color is more of a rosy color pink and I'm looking for something brighter. I've looked on the web but most pinks are the same that I am using. Is there such thing as a hot pink or fuchsia Korean rhinestone?????


Try Digital Art Solutions. Their Korean stones are excellent. I dry my daughter's rhinestone shirts in the drier all the time, inside out, right side out, etc and I've never had a stone fall off. The have a pink stone that might be dark enough for you.

di


----------



## Donchaknow1969 (Jan 4, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase bulk or wholesale (250-500 Gross) Hot Pink or Fuchsia Korean hot fix rhinestones. I currently buy a pink from Shine Art and Nova but that color is more of a rosy color pink and I'm looking for something brighter. I've looked on the web but most pinks are the same that I am using. Is there such thing as a hot pink or fuchsia Korean rhinestone?????


Yes it is! Here's the small list that I use.
I've attached a pic also to see a design that I've created with the stones from crafts2do!
Try www.crafts2do.com
Joe & Anna give discounts for orders over $100 & then some, they're located in CA.

Try www.dreamtimecreations.com
Nice one's...

The Jubilee web site referred to you in another post? She offers different sizes as well as facets.
The economy rhinestones are 8 facets;
The next level are 12 facet cuts.
The 8 is usually what you get when ordering Korean Rhinestones.
I use them, order them & love them.
I've used just about everyone in the states and internationally. I'm always trying to find the best bargain.
Hope this helps!
Hot Pink Pics:














Good Luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2008)

BlingItOn said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase bulk or wholesale (250-500 Gross) Hot Pink or Fuchsia Korean hot fix rhinestones. I currently buy a pink from Shine Art and Nova but that color is more of a rosy color pink and I'm looking for something brighter. I've looked on the web but most pinks are the same that I am using. Is there such thing as a hot pink or fuchsia Korean rhinestone?????


 
Here's a site that looks good and reasonably priced, $96.00 for 100 gross = 0.006 per stone.

Download Shop - Hot pink Rhinestones


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

As i know there is not Fuchsia color for the Korean Rhinestones.


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

email me your address and I will provide you a color sample of the pinks we have - you can look online at our site to see the color but it is really hard to display the true color

Scott


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Terry2006 said:


> Hi there, we have AAA quality Fuchsia in bulk, do you need it, here is the facebook https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...3741873.302949973130397&type=1&theateracebook


Are your Fuchsia rhinestones Korean or Chinese?


----------



## rhinestonetransf (Feb 11, 2009)

We only bring in Low Lead Korean stones.


----------



## Donchaknow1969 (Jan 4, 2010)

UPDATE: CUSTOM RHINESTONE TRANSFERS have the Real Fuchsia with the best Bulk Wholesale Prices. I use them. Fast Shipping and the BEST Customer Service!
Jubilee is okay, BUT, the stones are usually hit and miss. Cracking, the glue comes off and looks like air bubbles in the stone. 
I used her for four years, I know her stone quality pretty well!
My opinion only.


----------



## BelleMcC (Aug 6, 2012)

I also buy my stones from slickart and have been very happy!


----------

